# Melvin Manhoef vs. Mamed Khalidov headlines KSW 23 on June 8th



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/5/9/4315920/melvin-manhoef-vs-mamed-khalidov-ksw-23-mma-news


> A potential for middleweight fireworks is scheduled for June 8th at KSW 23 in Gdansk, Poland. The online PPV broadcast will be headlined by Melvin Manhoef and Mamed Khalidov, and co-headlined by the well traveled TBA against Mariusz Podzianowski. Sherdog has the news:
> 
> Mamed Khalidov and Melvin Manhoef are once again slated to compete under Poland’s KSW banner.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Khalidov should out MMA Manhoef quite easily.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Khalidov should out MMA Manhoef quite easily.


He should exploit Melvin's glaring weakness I agree. But it's always dangerous getting him down, no matter who you are. With Melvin it really only takes 1 punch to change everything. The man could drop a Rhino.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

As predictable an outcome as we're likely ever going to see.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


> As predictable an outcome as we're likely ever going to see.


1st round finish. 95% chance it's a sub. 5% chance Melvin kills him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this the first time they're doing an online PPV or have they done that before?


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

OU said:


> He should exploit Melvin's glaring weakness I agree. But it's always dangerous getting him down, no matter who you are. With Melvin it really only takes 1 punch to change everything. The man could drop a Rhino.


God not this again.

been putting up with this argument from tank abbot,
to phil baroni,
etc,etc
"oh he has the best hands ever!"

(forgot Yvel back in the day).

and when someone finally puts the over hyped can on his ass with pure stand up (see robbie lawler)

it's like he did something special.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm always happy to see Mamed fight, but he needs to get his arse to the big leagues.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm always happy to see Mamed fight, but he needs to get his arse to the big leagues.


Really you think so? I think he is barely good enough to keep his job should he ever make the UFC. I doubt the guy would be a gatekeeper. 

Manhoef could easily kill him standing but Melvin lacks the skills to keep an MMA fighter there.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Isn't Khalidov the guy who got offered a UFC contract and turned it down as it turned it he wouldn't be getting paid all that much more?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either he's underrated by the UFC or KSW is paying him a good amount of money.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

KSW pays him a lot. UFC offered him 20 to show 20 to win IIRC and he turned it down because he makes more than double in Poland. If he loses in the UFC his contracts go down when he returns to Poland. In a way it is a lose-lose situation for him.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I heard that as well Bresko. He is a big star in Poland. I have an ex girl friend out there, she knows two MMA fighters, Mamed and Pudz and she knows nothing of MMA at all. She made it sound like he has a good thing going on out there. I think he would fit in easily in the UFC though, good talent.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So apparently MMA is big in Poland and money is prosperous for fighters there.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So apparently MMA is big in Poland and money is prosperous for fighters there.


At least you can find big KSW ads even on the freeway there. You won't find MMA ads in Germany or France shown to a bigger public. So it is comparably big in Poland. Even though he isn't a good fighter, basically everyone there knows Mariusz Pudzianowski.


----------



## RagingDemonMZ (Apr 10, 2013)

Magog said:


> God not this again.
> 
> been putting up with this argument from tank abbot,
> to phil baroni,
> ...


melvin beat the shit out of lawler what fight were you watching, manhoef has a suspect chin we all know that but its not due to his stand up which is excellent and the man put mark hunt to sleep at 185lbs so he deserves to get talked about when regarding his knockout power because nobody at 185 comes close to hitting as hard as he does.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

RagingDemonMZ said:


> melvin beat the shit out of lawler what fight were you watching, manhoef has a suspect chin we all know that but its not due to his stand up which is excellent and the man put mark hunt to sleep at 185lbs so he deserves to get talked about when regarding his knockout power because nobody at 185 comes close to hitting as hard as he does.


Exactly. Melvin doesn't have a great chin and if you touch it you can put him out. But that doesn't change the fact that he hits like a freaking HW, actually he probably has more punching power then 90% of the HWs in MMA. His punching power is elite.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That makes him a force to be reckoned with but also gives opponents an obvious weakness.


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

Manhoef is a freaking mini Randleman. He should be winning fights.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

LikeABoss88 said:


> Manhoef is a freaking mini Randleman. He should be winning fights.


Randleman was a wrestler, Manhoef a striker.

If anything he's the K1 Mike Tyson with a glass jaw.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which means he needs to knock opponents out or won't win the fight?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish Mamed would come to the UFC already I'm a big fan of his


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if he's comfortable with KSW then he's going to stay in his comfort zone.


----------

